# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger??

## anonieeempjeee_1992

hoi allemaal even snel wat vraagtjes. ik ben 15, ik slik niet de pil en ik heb mijn vriend afgetrokken, hij is klaargekomen en daarna heeft hij mij gevingerd nu moet ik ongesteld worden maar ik wordt het maar niet. ik ben nu vet bang dat ik zwanger ben :Frown:  
ik heb een raar gevoel in mn buik en ik ben een beetje misselijk. dit zijn mijn vragen:
1. kan ik zwanger zijn?
2. waar kan ik een zwangerschapstest kopen, gewoon in de apotheek of drogisterij??
3. hoe vertel ik het mijn ouders als het echt zo is?
4. hoe werkt een abortuspil?
5. kan ik nu alsnog aan mijn moeder de pil vragen, is er dan een kans dat ik gewoon ongesteld word?

dank je wel voor jullie hulp alvast :Embarrassment:

----------


## samantha09

Um dat denk ik niet zo als je het verteld 
van treken kan je niet zwanger worden dan moeet je toch echt ff wat meer voor doen  :Smile:

----------


## samantha09

en ja je kan aan pil aleen moet je dus je ongie afwachten en dan aan pil veeeeeeeeeeeeeel sterkte

----------


## snipper

Je kunt wel zwanger zijn als hij sperma aan zijn handen heeft gekregen voordat hij jou vingerde. Koop maar snel een zwangerschapstest (bij de drogist of apotheek). Desnoods ga je naar een drogist waar je anders nooit komt of je laat iemand anders een test voor je halen. Dan weet je het zeker. *De kans dat je zwanger bent is heel klein!* Dat weet ik omdat ik zelf juist probeer om zwanger te raken. 
Het heeft geen nut om nu aan de pil te beginnen, die werkt alleen als je hem begint te slikken in de eerste 6 dagen van je menstruatie. Maar ik zou wel naar de huisarts gaan en tegen hem zeggen dat je aan de pil wilt. Als je het vervelend vind om het uit te leggen zeg je gewoon dat je erg buikpijn hebt met je menstruatie, dan schrijft hij het ook wel voor. En hij mag niets tegen je ouders vertellen, het valt onder zijn beroepsgeheim. 
Sterkte, ik heb zelf ook 2 keer in jouw situatie gezeten maar allebei de keren was er niets aan de hand! Doe nou maar snel een test dan ben je gerustgesteld!

----------


## anonieeempjeee_1992

jaah ik hoop het maar ik blijf twijfelen doordat ik de afgelopen drie dagen niet echt buikpijn maar meer krampjes heb in mijn buik. ook ben ik soms misselijk, en miss beetje vieze vraag maar voor je ongesteldheid heb je meestal van dat witte afscheiding dat heb ik dus ook niet. veel mensen zeggen dat je ongesteldheid weg kan blijven door stress maar zorgt een SE week op school voor genoeg stress?

ik durf de test niet te halen wat kan ik hieraan doen??
hoe werkt een abortuspil?
hoe vertel ik het mijn ouders als het wel zo is??
hoeveel dagen moet ik overtijd zijn dat ik me echt zorgen moet gaan maken??
dank je wel alvast snipper je bent echt een sgat.
XxX

----------


## Agnes574

Ga anders samen met een vriendin ergens shoppen waar ze je niet kennen en koop daar ergens een test?

Ik denk eerlijk gezegd ook niet dat je zwanger bent,maar dat je menstruatie uitblijft door de stress en de zenuwen...

Als je zekerheid wilt,toch effe zo'n testje halen meid!

sterkte, Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Wil je meer weten over de abortuspil,surf dan eens naar:
www.sexwoordenboek.nl/abortuspil
www.abortuscentra-vlaanderen.be/abortus

Grttzz Ag

----------


## anonieeempjeee_1992

jaah ik denk het ook maar waarneer zou me menstruatie dan gewoon weer moeten komen??
xXx

----------


## Agnes574

Bekijk en lees op je gemak eens in de rubriek 'Anticonceptie':
Alles over pil en menstruatie...misschien vind je daar wat antwoorden!

Sterkte XxXxX Agnes

----------


## iemand21

je kunt een zwangerschapstest ook via internet bestellen op www.kwaliteitsapotheek.nl ==> komt dan in een envelop (niet doorheen te kijken) in de brievenbus. als je meer besteld komt het in een doosje. op de adressticker staat wel kwaliteitsapotheek en dan je naam. Maar stel dat iemand er naar vraagt: je kan ook mondwater, pleisters, alcholdoekjes, anti-rimpelcreme etc etc, besteld hebben.

----------


## anonieeempjeee_1992

HOEFT NIE MEER WANT IK BEN VORIGE WEEK ONGESTELD GEWORDEN!! YEAAH IK WAS ZO BLIJ MAAR DANK JE VOOR JULLIE HULP ALLEMAAL 
XxX

----------


## Agnes574

> HOEFT NIE MEER WANT IK BEN VORIGE WEEK ONGESTELD GEWORDEN!! YEAAH IK WAS ZO BLIJ MAAR DANK JE VOOR JULLIE HULP ALLEMAAL 
> XxX


DIKKE PROFICIAT!!!!!!
Agnes XXX

----------

